# DVD to iPod



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

Feel free to move this thread if I have posted it in the wrong forum.

I bought a DVD and would like to import it into my iPod to play. I can see from Windows Explorer that the video is split into two VOB files, but when the DVD is played, there are no pauses when playing one VOB file to the next. The video and audio are in sync.

I have Any Video Converter to create an MP4 output file. I dragged the two VOB files into the program for conversion and have the output as a single merged MP4 file. The quality settings were set to the maximum so that the quality would be preserved as much as possible.

However, when I play the output MP4 file on iTunes and my iPod touch, there is an awkward 'gap' or 'pause' where the VOB files were merged. The audio and video of the second part of the MP4 file are also out of sync (the video is ahead of the audio).

I have been looking for a freeware program (not shareware) that can simply create a somewhat 'flawless' MP4 output file from the DVD. Does anyone have suggestions for alternatives to Any Video Converter?


----------

